

Your Devices Will Soon Be Listening to You - cageek
http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/kris-constable/your-device-is-listening-_b_7657186.html

======
MichaelCrawford
"Soon"

When i applied to the usaf cyber command in 2008, i learned that all cell
phones have a maintenance mode that enables the carrier to remotely listen
without the user's knowledge. bfor that reason one cannot bring them into
secure areas.

this has also been demonstrated at black hat.

